# Hymer and child car seats



## 100309 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am desperate for help. I have a lovely Hymer classic c544 motorhome (2005 model) and an even lovelier 9 month old son. We have been trying to buy the next stage infant car seat which is compatible for the motorhome and have had no luck. My son needs the stage 1 (9kg +) seat and we have been through Mothercare’s entire range with no success. I have contacted Hymer dealers, Hymer club, caravan club, C&C club, car seat manufacturers and everyone has been stuck for an answer as say it is something they have never been asked before. I really don’t know where else I can go for help. I can’t believe I am the only parent who enjoys motorcaravanning. Does anyone have Hymer dinette style van and a 9kg child car seat that fits? Any suggestions would be very much appreciated


----------

